# -XP Pro. Safe Mode Problem-



## hoax32 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi leutz!!!
Today I tryed to start in safe mode and right after I typed in my password, the PC instantly logged me off!!!
But it worked the 2nd time!!!
I thought, that it was a Virus so I reinstalled win XP Pro.
That didnt fix it!!!! 
I always have to type in my password twice to log in because the first time i always get logged off instantly!
Its only in safe mode. 

What could it be?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 16, 2011)

i don't know, but i do wonder if regular logon works fine?  do you have to use safe mode
or are you just curious as to why it's happening?


----------



## hoax32 (Jul 16, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i don't know, but i do wonder if regular logon works fine?  do you have to use safe mode
> or are you just curious as to why it's happening?



It bothers me!! :/


----------



## hoax32 (Jul 17, 2011)

UPDATE:
I found out that after a clen install (no drivers / Updates) safemode login works with the 1st try!  But since there are no drivers in safe mode, I dont think that it is driver related!
Could it be an Update problem or maybe a account setting that has to be changed?


No joke: I had a nighmare last night about not being able to log in anymore and all my call of duty safe date was lost!!!! xD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2011)

hoax32 said:


> UPDATE:
> I found out that after a clen install (no drivers / Updates) safemode login works with the 1st try!  But since there are no drivers in safe mode, I dont think that it is driver related!
> Could it be an Update problem or maybe a account setting that has to be changed?
> 
> ...



OMG what would we do???? I don't think your could survive without it.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have a UPS by chance? A user at work unplugged his UPS trying to get another free USB plug (he won't unplug any damn cables) and it shutdown, then as soon as windows would load it would shutdown again......rinse & repeat



Or try Safe Mode without networking and any other options or last good configuration next time.


Or boot to a recovery disk and check it out.

And since it did allow you in on the second time it sounds like a corrupt user hive or issues with permissions.


----------



## hoax32 (Jul 18, 2011)

Steevo said:


> Do you have a UPS by chance? A user at work unplugged his UPS trying to get another free USB plug (he won't unplug any damn cables) and it shutdown, then as soon as windows would load it would shutdown again......rinse & repeat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Problem solved!!!
Instead of using a cheap torrent copy of a XP disk,  I spent the effort in finding my original Dell XP CD!  After reinstalling it again with the "Legit" xD  Dell CD the problem is gone!!! :/
Maybee the XP CD from torrent was messed up!

Anyways guys, THANKS FOR ALL THE EFFROT IN HELPING ME!!! 
You all have earned yourself a big "Thanks man"!!!


----------

